
The future of gaming consoles: a variety of models, prices and levels of power - hoodoof
So if it makes sense to have one “more powerful” PS&#x2F;4 model, why not also have an “even more powerful PS&#x2F;4” i.e. for those who have the money, why not also offer a super powerful, more expensive but very high end PS4 - something that can provide the power needed for 4K gaming and VR?<p>Perhaps in future consoles will offer three or more levels of the same machine, all exactly compatible but some more powerful and expensive than others.<p>Games manufacturers have obsessed about providing lowest possible cost console but perhaps now there can be a range of the same consoles to meet the varying needs and wallets of gamers.<p>Perhaps at any given time Microsoft and Sony will have three or maybe even four levels of console available.
======
Nerd1886
It would probably 'NEVER' happen.

PS4 and XBone were outdated even before they were launched, and were widely
criticized. But this was necessary is order to reduce the manufacturing cost
of the consoles. This is the 8th Generation of consoles, the 7th Gen, PS3 and
Xbox360 lasted around 7-8 years. But due to huge advancement in technology the
8th Gen has already become oudated.

Also, we cannot have multiple generation of consoles at the same time because
it makes it difficult for the Devs to make the game. It significantly
increases the development cost and most of them would refuse to make the games
for multiple consoles.

It has also been said, that after the PS Neo or the PS 4.5, there would not be
any PS5, since everyone is thinking of moving to the cloud.

